# Morrigan and Lainn (updated for crimsonrazac)



## PuffDragon (Jul 17, 2008)

Lainn 1.0










Morrigan 0.1


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 17, 2008)

They're looking great! Your setup looks cool too.. Mine is still rather plain - just a few hides and water dishes :-D


----------



## olympus (Jul 18, 2008)

That's what I'm talkin about.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 18, 2008)

man i love tegus


----------



## Markie (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice set up! They are gorgeous!


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: 1st few glimpses of Morrigan and Lainn*

crimsonrazac asked me to post some pics of my tegu's so here are some updated shots before they went down for the winter. 

Rigan:

























Lainn:


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, They look amazing when the green starts to fade :wnw 

Can't wait untill I get my extreme,

Thank You PuffDragon  !!


----------



## Markie (Jan 25, 2009)

Very cute tegus! I love the pic with the cat peeking over the table. Lol.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Jan 25, 2009)

They're too cute!

What's the substrate they're on in the first post?


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 25, 2009)

Cyprus mulch.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 26, 2009)

Look at the color and head shape of this animal, it could pass for a clutch mate of the tegu that Neil_E_C_P posted of the tegu he caught in Chaco:











Here is his:


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 26, 2009)

BTW Joe, they look awesome!!  

Here is a better head shot of the two of them:


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 10, 2009)

Just saw your posts Bobby, thanks!


----------

